# springs



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys

I know it's not everyone's favourite area but does anyone have any opinion or knowledge on what is the best number of springs to live in?

In terms of my requirements:
1. School for my kid is going to be the regent
2. work in media city
3. Would really want pool and parks close by and areas to go walks.
4. Ideally not too far from supermarket,

In terms of importance I would say point 1 and 3 is the must haves 

I managed to find on some historical posts springs 6 doesn't have a pool. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why would you think that Springs is not everyone's favourite area? Yes, the villas are generally falling apart but in terms of the community, it's actually quite a decent neighbourhood.

Springs 6 doesn't have a pool, you will need to use the Springs 5 swimming pool which is about a 10 minute walking distance depending on where you live. Based on your requirements, I'd say Springs 6 or 7. Look for something closer to the Springs Village - where the Choithrams is. That's the nearest ones to Regent.


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

Or Springs 14, they have a large lake which is lovely to walk around. Access to two pools which are a couple of minutes away. And Spinneys/Gym/Tim Hortons etc only over the road.


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

Also Springs 3 does not have any pools i believe, even though real estate guys will tell you they do.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Thinking about moving here when my lease expires as it seems to be the only place in Dubai where rents are not skyrocketing.

Springs 1/2 are the ones nearest to the Spinneys?

Also, what's the deal with the AC, is it just connected to DEWA or is there some sort of District Cooling you have to pay for in addition?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Why would you think that Springs is not everyone's favourite area?


because it's not!
i get the shivers in there!
i feel trapped...
I have to escape......!!


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Thinking about moving here when my lease expires as it seems to be the only place in Dubai where rents are not skyrocketing.
> 
> Springs 1/2 are the ones nearest to the Spinneys?
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the AC, is it just connected to DEWA or is there some sort of District Cooling you have to pay for in addition?


Pay DEWA for Water and Electricity and Housing fee thats it.

Springs 1 and 2 are just behind spinneys. Bit of a walk still though!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Springs 1 and 2 are the first ones that were developed and they are closer to the Meadows community. They're by the Meadows Village near Emirates International School.

@Vantage....how's JVT treating you?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Are there 2 Spinneys in the area? Just looking on Google Maps and I'm a bit confused now. 

I think it's Meadows Town Centre I want to be near, not Emirates International School which Google has a massive Spinneys next to?


----------



## damien699 (May 25, 2013)

The big spinneys is on the corner with DBS behind. It terms of walking distance I'd say Springs 1 and 14 is your best bet.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Why would you think that Springs is not everyone's favourite area?


The moment I saw the OP's first few words, I _knew_ that you woud ask him this question


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> The moment I saw the OP's first few words, I _knew_ that you woud ask him this question




It's quite a nice area to live in you know. I'm not biased at all!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Springs 1 and 2 are the first ones that were developed and they are closer to the Meadows community. They're by the Meadows Village near Emirates International School.
> 
> @Vantage....how's JVT treating you?


no idea, don't live there! - only ever passed through there to pick up a Dubizzle purchase.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd be more focussed on finding the best villa in the Springs rather than which Springs it's in. The difference between the various Springs in terms of proximity to amenities is only a few minutes, not hours. None of the Springs are walkable to Regents in the Greens and for internal amenities while the walkability can be great in the winter, for six months of the year odds are you'll probably drive. There's also footpaths and pedestrian shortcuts between the various Springs. 

The low number Springs are the original ones built and apparently "better" quality as they were built by a different builder than the later Springs. Low number Springs are closest to Media City and you can use the big road through Emirates Hills/Emirates golf club to get to Regents, while the upper Springs closer to Al Khail feed to the other big road alongside the camel race track which will also get you to Regents easily enough. The big Spinneys is roughly in the middle between the lower and upper Springs, whilst there's a smaller Spinneys in Meadows Town Centre for the lower Springs and a Choithrams for the upper Springs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vantage said:


> no idea, don't live there! - only ever passed through there to pick up a Dubizzle purchase.


I thought you moved to JVT! :confused2:
Never mind!


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

this place is perfect .have been here a couple of times .


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Why would you think that Springs is not everyone's favourite area? Yes, the villas are generally falling apart but in terms of the community, it's actually quite a decent neighbourhood.
> 
> Springs 6 doesn't have a pool, you will need to use the Springs 5 swimming pool which is about a 10 minute walking distance depending on where you live. Based on your requirements, I'd say Springs 6 or 7. Look for something closer to the Springs Village - where the Choithrams is. That's the nearest ones to Regent.


hi Pamela

Whenever I have asked about the Springs I have received negative comments regarding the area (but also positive ones) By putting that part in my post, I was hoping it would deter people from commenting on that aspect and more on the actual question I was asking. 

Springs is the area that I have decided to live, as for me it ticks all the boxes.

the comments on this post so far have been very informative and they are greatly appreciated

many thanks everyone


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What's the DEWA bills like for The Springs? I can imagine it getting quite high with the grass that will need to be watered, etc.

Also, where do you put your washing machine?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I thought you moved to JVT! :confused2:
> Never mind!


not convinced i could ever afford to move....!


----------



## Klaaf (Jul 7, 2013)

I love the 1/4 sized bath in the 2nd bathroom.... Just in case you want to bath your poodle daily.


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol
We have a daughter in regent int school as well and therefore wanted to be in the Lakes. It didn't happen as the agents were looking for aed 200k or else they wouldn't even show me around. We then went to the Springs and were very disappointed with the small houses and especially the lack of maintenance which was pretty obvious. 
We then targeted the Ranches which really is a very short drive to regent in the morning. We have no traffic (any direction almost), a playground in front of our house and a swimming pool in walking distance. What more can a family wish for. ..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> What's the DEWA bills like for The Springs? I can imagine it getting quite high with the grass that will need to be watered, etc.
> 
> Also, where do you put your washing machine?


It is quite high during the summer months. I live in a 2 bedroom and my bill is usually AED 2500 not including the housing fee in summer. That being said, I also have one of the largest gardens in the community because it is a corner plot.

There's a separate laundry area for the washing machine.


----------



## Gyp Rosetti (Aug 6, 2013)

Springs 6 doesn't have a pool, you will need to use the Springs 5 swimming pool which is about a 10 minute walking distance depending on where you live. Based on your requirements, I'd say Springs 6 or 7. Look for something closer to the Springs Village - where the Choithrams is. That's the nearest ones to Regent.[/QUOTE]


just paid my security cheque on a 2e on springs 7 
should be signing the contract on monday


----------



## hrithik varma (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to springs 10. Just wondering if dogs are allowed to enter the swimming pools in the other springs as there isn't one in springs 10


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

hrithik varma said:


> Hi, I'm new to springs 10. Just wondering if dogs are allowed to enter the swimming pools in the other springs as there isn't one in springs 10


No pets allowed in the pool areas is actually the norm, best purchase a wading pool


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

hrithik varma said:


> Hi, I'm new to springs 10. Just wondering if dogs are allowed to enter the swimming pools in the other springs as there isn't one in springs 10


I an actually curious where this would be allowed and why you would be OK letting your dog jump in a communal pool.


----------



## hrithik varma (Mar 3, 2016)

@mariot, my dog is a medium sized one and I was hoping to teach him swimming and a wading pool wouldn't do the job. But thanks anyways


@T'challa there are some countries that allow end of season swim just for dogs which is why i was confirming.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

hrithik varma said:


> @mariot, my dog is a medium sized one and I was hoping to teach him swimming and a wading pool wouldn't do the job. But thanks anyways
> 
> @T'challa there are some countries that allow end of season swim just for dogs which is why i was confirming.


Unfortunately Dubai is not the most dog friendly area, I moved North and my dogs get to swim every day as we have Beach access. Swimming pools unless private are going to be a nogo. If your garden is big enough get a larger above ground pool


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think describing somewhere as not being dog friendly, because other people don't like dogs in a pool for humans is reasonable. 

I would say the reverse - anyone who thinks it is in any way okay, to let a dog in a swimming pool for humans is pretty inconsiderate.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> I don't think describing somewhere as not being dog friendly, because other people don't like dogs in a pool for humans is reasonable.
> 
> I would say the reverse - anyone who thinks it is in any way okay, to let a dog in a swimming pool for humans is pretty inconsiderate.


Hi TWG apologies my reference to dog friendly was with regards to easily accessible public areas not in regards to using communal swimming pools for pets.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ah okay, I thought you had meant the pool was accessible. 

In that case the area near Al Qudra is where people let their dogs run and roam. There are some lakes there but be aware there is a lot of resentment about the sr a beg trashed literally by visitors. Most lakes are off limits to dogs but I am sure there is one you can let your dog five in.


----------

